# Wet T-shirt contest winner--PROCEED WITH CAUTION!



## gr0uch0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh, c'mon you bunch of sick twists:  this is a family oriented site.  Get your filthy heads out of the gutter!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















image003.jpg



__ gr0uch0
__ Mar 24, 2017


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 24, 2017)

Been there more than once! ...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 24, 2017)

That's great.  Been there too.

Gary


----------



## geezer (Mar 24, 2017)

Ah gee. :biggrin:


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Geezer said:


> Ah gee.


Apparently the sign in the background roughly translates to "Whiz on Dad's shoulders and back from 7:00-3:00 only".


----------



## geezer (Mar 24, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Apparently the sign in the background roughly translates to "Whiz on Dad's shoulders and back from 7:00-3:00 only".



Poor guy is probably a mile from the diaper bag too. Ugh! :biggrin:


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 25, 2017)

Maybe he was sous-viding a t-bone steak in there and the bag blew


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 25, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> Maybe he was sous-viding a t-bone steak in there and the bag blew :102:



Maybe he should use a little better storage bag than Huggies or Pampers.  :jaw-dropping:


----------



## geezer (Mar 25, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Maybe he should use a little better storage bag than Huggies or Pampers.  :jaw-dropping:



:ROTF


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 25, 2017)

Brined.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 25, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> Brined.


Classic.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wonder if it stayed on long enough to be effective....


----------



## andreasalberz (May 16, 2017)

Been there lol


----------

